# Cleaning mini landscape rock (seiryu stone)



## Gary Nelson (14 Aug 2013)

I need to clean up my mini landscape rock and have quite a bit! Elbow grease with a nail and scrubbing brush is damm hard and taking forever, is there an easier way?... Maybe soak them in something?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (14 Aug 2013)

Hey gary, jet wash works a treat mate just keep a reasonable distance and not for too long or it will be half the size when you finish


----------



## Gary Nelson (14 Aug 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Hey gary, jet wash works a treat mate just keep a reasonable distance and not for too long or it will be half the size when you finish



Yes I did think about that... Think that maybe the best bet, as I'd be worrying too much if I was to soak them in something and it end up harming fish when back in the tank.


----------



## George Farmer (14 Aug 2013)

20 litre bucket of water and a splash of bleach, 24hrs. Rinse thoroughly, declorinate. Easy!


----------



## dafil (14 Aug 2013)

hydrogen peroxyde works fine for algae.or bleach .and after that-toothbrush


----------



## Gary Nelson (14 Aug 2013)

George Farmer said:


> 20 litre bucket of water and a splash of bleach, 24hrs. Rinse thoroughly, declorinate. Easy!


Nice one George... That sounds easy enough...  I think I'll give that a go - I was going to get the jet wash out, but looking at the black cloud above I think I'll give it a miss.


----------



## George Farmer (14 Aug 2013)

Yes mate, I've done it a few times now. No brushing required.


----------



## Gary Nelson (14 Aug 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Yes mate, I've done it a few times now. No brushing required.



They are in soak now, so hopefully they will be sorted this time tomorrow - the mrs will be pleased too as she can have her tooth & nail brush back... As she was wondering where they had gone


----------



## ltsai (15 Aug 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> They are in soak now, so hopefully they will be sorted this time tomorrow - the mrs will be pleased too as she can have her tooth & nail brush back... As she was wondering where they had gone


 
I hope is not the same one that she use twice a day.


----------

